# Meowing while pooping



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

My male cat was meowing while pooping. The poop looked normal. I am not always home to see if this is a regular thing or once. If he eats regularly and poops regularly, should I figure everything is ok?


----------



## Khadsell (Dec 12, 2017)

Is the meowing new behavior (I know you are not sure it is regular, but have you ever heard him do it when you've been around before)? I would worry if he has never done this before and just started now. Our cat Gohan is very vocal, and he has a specific meow for the litter box. Often he is more vocal when another cat "forgot to flush" (or bury), or if the litter box hadn't been scooped recently.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

He sounds OK, I would be concerned if he were meowing while pooping and then dashing away from the box without burying, as that would indicate pain while pooping especially if his poop is hard. Hard poop is dry looking, so you want to see poop that is a little moist, but not too soft bordering on diarrhea. Mix in a little water to canned food if his poop is too hard. Some cats do like to meow to let you know they've gone in the box, maybe a signal that he wants it removed. Some cats are very fastidious and want their box cleaned after every poop or pee.


----------

